# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Κουζινέτα (Εδρανα) Ναυτικών Μηχανών Diesel

## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

ΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΔΡΑΝΩΝ (ΣΤΡΟΦΑΛΟΦΟΡΟΥ ΑΤΡΑΚΤΟΥ), ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥ,ΔΙΩΣΤΗΡΑ, ΚΝΩΔΑΚΟΦΟΡΟΥ ΑΤΡΑΚΤΟΥ, ΩΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΔΡΑΝΟ,??

----------

